# Hyper Focus After Zoomies/Stimulation?



## RedRosie (Jul 5, 2021)

Hi all,

I've noticed a repeated behavior with my (almost) 13mo old Rosie. Any time she gets zoomies at agility training, afterwords in the session she is hyper-focused. And this is when she was already pretty focused before the zoomies. She'll take her focus level from like a 7/10 to a 10/10. On walks towards the end when she's pretty stimulated, she'll go into this mode as well. She's glued to my hip in a perfect heel without much reinforcement, and I'm the only thing in the world that exists. I'm not complaining when this happens, however I'm trying to figure out the behavior. Is she stressed or over stimulated and gets into "working mode" to feel at ease and comfortable? Has anyone else experienced this? I can't find any info on it.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

During hunting season I like to take the dogs out to "blow off steam" on Sundays. They seem to be more"tuned 'come Monday.
I've also taken them through unproductive cover intentionally ,to get some of the "zip" out of them, before I swing them into productive cover.
I think that they just have nervous energy and after they can blow off a little steam, they're more ready to settle down and get to work.


----------

